# High Beams Inop



## mtnbikerbob (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a 2011 Cruze with 38,000 miles (of course) and the high beams are inoperative. I checked the LH and RH fuses with no defects noted. The last time I got them to work was when selecting high from low. They flashed and then stayed out. Now, the low beams will go out when high is selected but the highs remain off.

Any suggestions? I have been looking for a relay but can't find anything other than the two 10amp fuses.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Did you try replacing the bulbs?


----------



## mtnbikerbob (Dec 19, 2013)

No I haven't. I am going to check them but the odds of both going out at the same time are slim. I would suspect something in common to the two circuits to be an issue. I will check them however.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Actually, a two bulb failure is not uncommon.

One bulb fails and the causes a spike, which in turn wipes out the other bulb.
Since bulb life is measured in hours of usage, the second bulb was close to failure....the spike finished it off.

This is based on my many years of folks bringing me cars with both sides inop......and they have chased around for days looking for something that affects both sides to no avail.

Step 1.....always try a new bulb to reduce brain damage.

Rob


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

When u unhook the connection, check the center pin. If its turned black. There is your issue. Replace both connectors and you'll be gtg.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi mtnbikerbob,

I'm sorry to hear you are experiencing this with your Cruze! It sounds like you may be trying to tackle this concern on your own. If you decide down the road that you would like to head into the dealer I would be happy to help you set that up. You can always reach out to us via PM if you decide the dealer route is the way you're going to go. 

Happy Cruzing!

Jonathan A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi, i'm facing the same issue with my car. did you manage to resolve the issue? what was the fix? please help.


----------

